
Show HN: Lsvine: `tree -L 2` with less empty screen space - shadiakiki
https://github.com/autofitcloud/lsvine
======
brudgers
It's a nice piece of work. I like it. Tree's output is probably easier for me
to reason about when I'm handling it programmatically. There's a recursive
structure.

------
eps
Interesting stuff. How does it handle running out of screen width?

~~~
shadiakiki
A running total of maximum filename lengths per directory (i.e. column in
display) triggers a flush-to-screen of the directories in buffer every time it
hits a multiple of the terminal width.

